# OpenOffice-Hilfe nur in Englisch?

## wulfkuhn

Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht? 

Sonst ist alles schön in Deutsch.

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Wenn schon mal ein Post da ist, kann ich ja mal dumm fragen, bevor ich es wieder installiere?

Hab mir erst die openoffice-bin aufgespielt um festzustellen das die nicht deutsch ist. Na ja, dachte ich und nahm sie Sourcen, die dann auch ein englischen Office hervorbrachten.

Jetzt hab ich, nachdem ich Monatelang sie SUCHE suchte  :Very Happy:  , gelesen das es mit "LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice" gehen soll? 

Gilt dies auch für die 1.1 Version und nur für die Sourcen, oder geht das auch mit der *-bin.

Kann ich LANGUAGE=49  in eine Config schreiben und wenn ja in welche?

Dirk

----------

## ralph

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie das mit der Hilfe aussieht, aber Dirk kann wohl geholfen werden, da jemand so nett war, ein ebuild zu schreiben (Findet man durch suchen im Forum auch relativ problemlos selbst)

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/

----------

## Dirk_G

Klar, findet man innerhalb einer Minute. Das hab ich ja schon. 

Aber wie siehts mit den sourcen aus? Reicht ein "LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice" für ein deutsches Office?

----------

## sunnemer

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal versucht ein deutsches OpenOffice zu kompilieren. Auch mit dem gesetzten Language-Flag. Kommt zwar ein deutsches OpenOffice raus. Aber die Hilfe ist in Englisch. War dann so frei mir bei gentoo.de das deutsche openoffice-bin.ebuild und mit diesem zu emergen. Bin sehr zufrieden, da

1.) Die Hilfe auf deutsch ist

2.) Ich gleich noch die Rechtschreibprüfung, Thesaurus etc mit dabei hab

3.) lt. verschiedenen Threads OpenOffice mit zu harten Compiler-Flags-Probleme macht

4.) Die Performance trotzdem für meinen Geschmack gut ist.

Gruß

Sunnemer

----------

## wulfkuhn

@sunnemer

Danke, bin schon beim emergen.

----------

## Franklin2K

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie das mit der Hilfe aussieht, aber Dirk kann wohl geholfen werden, da jemand so nett war, ein ebuild zu schreiben (Findet man durch suchen im Forum auch relativ problemlos selbst)
> 
> http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/

 

Hi,

leider funktioniert der Download nicht mehr  :Sad:  Weiß jemand, wo ich das ebuild herunterladen kann?

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## DerMojo

Also ich kann's runterladen...

----------

## Franklin2K

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Also ich kann's runterladen...

 

Komisch, bei mir kommt (unter WinXP) folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de.tar.gz: unknown location

 

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## DerMojo

Hast Recht, bei mir kommt auch nur Schrott an, wenn ich mir das mal angucke!

Hab mein Verzeichnis mal gepackt und ge"mirror"t:

http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Daniel.Evers/openoffice-bin-de.tar.gz

----------

## Franklin2K

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Hast Recht, bei mir kommt auch nur Schrott an, wenn ich mir das mal angucke!
> 
> Hab mein Verzeichnis mal gepackt und ge"mirror"t:
> 
> http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Daniel.Evers/openoffice-bin-de.tar.gz

 

Danke Dir  :Smile: 

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## ian!

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dertobi123/openoffice-bin-de.tar.bz2

----------

## tanjeff

Okay, jetzt wissen wir, wie man ein deutsches bin-Paket installiert. So wie ich das verstehe, kann man auch ein deutsches OO.o from scratch bauen, wobei die Hilfe allerdings in Englisch bleibt. Was, wenn ich OO.o nun mal gerne selber compilieren möchte? Wie kriege ich die Hilfe danach auf Deutsch umgestellt? Recht es vielleicht, irgendwelche englischen 'Hilfe-Dateien' durch die deutschen zu ersetzen?

Die Hilfe auf www.openoffice.org ist dahingehend sehr spärlich. Hier im Forum finde ich sonst auch keine echte Hilfe. Ich möchte aber nicht gern die binarys installieren, da ich die sourcen da habe, das bin-paket aber runterladen müßte.  76,511 kB per Modem... ausserdem aus Prinzip  :Wink: 

Gruß, Tanjeff

----------

